# snow nose is it genetic?



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I can not comment on my rescue GSD cause don't know his background but he always has snow nose changes in winter that disappear in spring.Are any coat colors or breeding lines more likely to be snow nosers?from following posts my dog is most likely a melanistic black and tan.but could be blanket sable-don't want conversation to go there -just wondering about snow nose?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan gets splotches of snow nose. She gets a few days on chapstick with SPF 50 when I notice she has it. 

I'll go there - lol - just becuase Morgan is a gold sable. She looks like a washed out black & tan saddle back in pictures. You'd have to closely examine her examine her tri-color banded fur (or pick it out of your coffee cup)


----------

